# WTB: Cervelo RS, S2, or Soloist (51cm)



## pagong (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,
I'm not sure if I'm breaking any forum rules here or not, so please let me know and I will remove right away.

I'm looking for a 51 cm size Cervelo in any of the following (2010 and newer) models - RS, S2, or Soloist (carbon frame) in white and red color combo. Can be either a frame or a complete bike. Thanks in advance!


----------

